# Corel Draw - Grafikbereich Größer als definierte Seite



## helga (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe da ein kleines Problem in Corel. Ich habe eine Seitengröße definiert, diese mit Farbe und Grafik bis an den Rand ausgefüllt.
An einer Hintergrundgrafik, welche bis an den Rand reicht habe ich einen Schatteneffekt 
angewandt. Leider verursacht dieser Effekt eine Art "blinder" Bereich. Die Markierung für
die Hintergrundgrafik reicht nun über die definierte Seitengröße hinaus, ohne dass sich dort farbe etc befindet. Die komplette Seite soll ich nun in ein druckbares JPG exportieren. Beim Exportieren bleibt aber immer dieser Rand den ich eigetnlich nicht brauche zurück. Was kann ich tun, damit ich nur das was sich auf dem Bereich der definierten Seiten Größe befindet exportiert wird?

Viele Grüße 
Helga


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

falls du die Datei an eine Druckerei schicken möchtest, schick ihnen am besten die Coreldatei, da beim Druck sowieso nur der Berreich in der definierten Seite gedruckt wird.

Noch besser wäre, wenn du das ganze als .pdf exportierst, weil da auch nur der Inhalt der definierten Seitengröße exportiert wird.

Bei .jpg wird ohne spezielle Einstellungen immer die komplette Grafik exportiert.


----------

